# Is there a timeshare in Kananaskis



## spirits (Oct 6, 2007)

This area is near Banff and very beautiful.  I know there are hotels(eg. Delta) now in that area but there have been many owner changes over the last 10 years.  Was and/or is there a timeshare in Kananaskis ? The hotel staff are not sure.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 6, 2007)

I do not believe there is one. We drove all through the Kananaskis area in August 2005 and didn't see any. We were not very impressed with the Kananaskis area compared to other areas that we visited.


----------



## philemer (Oct 6, 2007)

There are two affiliated with RCI. I think they are on the same grounds.

 The Lodge at Kananaskis (#1459)
Kananaskis, AB, T0L 2H0
Canada
www.deltalodgeatkananaskis.ca   map it


    Hotel Kananaskis (#2887)
Kananaskis, AB, T0L 2H0
Canada
www.deltalodgeatkananaskis.ca   map it


Phil

New owner and name:
Pomeroy Kananaskis Mountain Lodge, Autograph Collection
1 Centennial Drive, Kananaskis Village T0L 2H0 Canada
+1 403-591-7711
https://lodgeatkananaskis.com/


----------



## calgarygary (Oct 6, 2007)

There are not true timeshares in Kananaskis, no opportunity to own.  The two RCI affiliations that philemer mentions are two connected hotels located in Kananaskis village.  There is also a third hotel within the village.  The term village is a bit misleading as there is no town/village as such - it is the 3 hotels and the support services for them, the golf courses and Nakiska ski resort (site of 1988 Olympic events).


----------



## djyamyam (Oct 6, 2007)

spirits said:


> This area is near Banff and very beautiful. I know there are hotels(eg. Delta) now in that area but there have been many owner changes over the last 10 years. Was and/or is there a timeshare in Kananaskis ? The hotel staff are not sure.


 
There is. It's in the Kananaskis Village. Essentially, you are staying at the Delta Lodge. There TS units are just hotel rooms with 2 queen beds. There is usually good offseason availabilility.

The Kananaskis area is not a common visit for tourists as it doesn't market the same as Banff. A lot more of us locals go there as opposed to from the US or overseas. The area has great hiking, biking and outdoor activities if that's what you want. It's beautiful around the upper and lower Kananaskis Lakes where the two join. If that's not what you're looking for, then I'd not suggest it. Banff and area has become very commerialized over the years. If you golf, the golf course in Kananaskis is a phenomenal course with three 9 nines. You'd also qualify for the AB rate.


----------



## eal (Oct 6, 2007)

The Delta hotel chain owns two of the three hotel buildings in Kananaskis Village.  They use one building for regular hotel rooms (some have loft bedrooms) and the second building for their "Signature Club" - fancier rooms, free continental breakfast and afternoon hors d'oeuvres, heated underground parking, etc.  I have never ever seen a timeshare for sale here, but rooms turn up regularly as timeshares with RCI, in Extra Vacations as well as regular exchanges.  Kananaskis "Village" is very tiny, there is very little to do if you are not recreating in the out of doors, however there is a lovely spa attached to the hotel.

The area is incredibly beautiful with world class golf in the summer and skiing in the winter.  Hiking, camping and backpacking opportunities are plentiful.  The two provincial parks and other protected areas are almost exclusively used by local Albertans, and the whole area can be very crowded during any major or minor holiday time.  The occasional tourist might drive down for the day from Canmore, and there are the sometimes Europeans there on an organized tour.


----------

